# landscaping cost per square foot



## georgem (Oct 1, 2017)

What is a rough estimate for a spray irrigation system using Toro 570 heads and rainbird timer for 3000 square feet? Half shrubs and half lawn. 

What about shrub beds in half the area and lawn for the other half. What will that run for a ball park figure for landscaping and no irrigation?

The figures should be for good quality landscape and assume the soil is a good grade of top soil.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Direct pricing questions are frowned upon here.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

georgem said:


> What is a rough estimate for a spray irrigation system using Toro 570 heads and rainbird timer for 3000 square feet? Half shrubs and half lawn.
> 
> What about shrub beds in half the area and lawn for the other half. What will that run for a ball park figure for landscaping and no irrigation?
> 
> The figures should be for good quality landscape and assume the soil is a good grade of top soil.


Doesn't your trade say "landscape architect"?... :blink:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

KAP said:


> Doesn't your trade say "landscape architect"?... :blink:


Landscaping Architects don't give pricing per SF, they usually pricing per bush.:laughing:


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

OOH, OOH! Tree Fiddy! :laughing:


----------



## georgem (Oct 1, 2017)

Nothing wrong with saying ya don't know. Would be nice to compare prices in Oregon with other states. Tough crowd today?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

georgem said:


> Nothing wrong with saying ya don't know. Would be nice to compare prices in Oregon with other states. Tough crowd today?


Comparing prices in another state will yield you what exactly? Unless you're one of three in your market, comparing prices across state lines is as irrelevant as comparing prices locally... cost of doing business is different for everyone...

Considering your listed trade, if you wanted to list what you charge to generate some sort of discussion that's one thing, but saying you don't know as a "landscape architect" is an indicator that you're anything but... 

I could be wrong, but so far, evidence to the contrary is limited... :whistling


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

georgem said:


> Nothing wrong with saying ya don't know. Would be nice to compare prices in Oregon with other states. Tough crowd today?


This is just how it is here. One of the rules of the site.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Jeez, guys, being a Landscape Architect actually is different from being a Landscape Contractor.

As a designer, I do not know the "going price" of construction in my area yet I design structures for homes.

Now to be fair to me, I was a GC in California so I have some idea of construction pricing in this area only.

I would never ask anyone though, even in my surrounding area what a ballpark price for construction is as it may differ radically from business to business of course.

Andy.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Jeez, guys, being a Landscape Architect actually is different from being a Landscape Contractor.


As a landscape archi, he's asking pricing... looking at the original set of questions he posed, it's at odds with what you'd assume one would have some familiarity with designing landscaping... 




ScipioAfricanus said:


> I would never ask anyone though, even in my surrounding area what a ballpark price for construction is as it may differ radically from business to business of course.
> 
> Andy.


Kinda' the point... :whistling

And really the underlying information that will help him if[STRIKE] he is an actual business[/STRIKE]... 

*
.
EDIT: *He has a website with detailed info, so I stand corrected as it relates to him being an actual business... my apologies to georgem for jumping to that conclusion...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Tree fiddy


----------



## georgem (Oct 1, 2017)

This is a landscaping section of the forum where licensed landscape contractors and landscape architects can communicate, yet some seem thrown off by my question. I was hoping to connect with some landscape contractors and not someone that says 'custom'. What does that mean? 

I draw detailed landscape plans and irrigation plans, then find qualified and licensed landscape contractors to bid on the plans. Just for the sake of discussion, typical prices per square foot was posed. Many landscape professionals use this information for the sake of discussion and not firming up a bid on. This is enough for me on this question. 
​ Biography for George McNair​ Landscape Architect - Planner​ 960 Granite Ridge Street​ coastrose.com phone: 541 - 900 -1123​ 
George McNair graduated from the University of Oregon in 1973 with a Bachelor of Landscape Architecture. Later he completed a Master’s Degree from George Washington 
University majoring in Educational Technology. 

While working as a Forest Service landscape architect in Medford, Oregon, he designed Flumet Flat Campground and Jackson Picnic Grounds on the Applegate River. He was supervised by Jurgen Hess. He later became park planner for Jackson County, and he created detailed plans for the Jackson County Sports Part and Rogue Elk Park located on 
the Rogue River. He was supervised by Neil Ledward. 

Then he went to the private sector and worked as a landscape architect and landscape contractor in Medford and finished projects such as the Protector’s Insurance Building, the Cedar Tree Apartments, and apartments for Irv Toney in Ashland, Oregon. He worked for Dale Coverstone, Landscape Architect, and worked on Valerie Hills Apartments. He worked closely with Bruce Bateman, president of the Landscape Contractors Board. 

Being mostly retired, writing landscaping articles for the paper and taking of some landscaping jobs has occupied my time.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry, I got nothing but a...
Welcome to CT.
Way to hang in there.
Stick around, good info will follow.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

georgem said:


> This is a landscaping section of the forum where licensed landscape contractors and landscape architects can communicate, yet some seem thrown off by my question. I was hoping to connect with some landscape contractors and not someone that says 'custom'. What does that mean?
> 
> I draw detailed landscape plans and irrigation plans, then find qualified and licensed landscape contractors to bid on the plans. Just for the sake of discussion, typical prices per square foot was posed. Many landscape professionals use this information for the sake of discussion and not firming up a bid on. This is enough for me on this question.
> ​ Biography for George McNair​ Landscape Architect - Planner​ 960 Granite Ridge Street​ coastrose.com phone: 541 - 900 -1123​
> ...


George, everything you typed about your experience and all that other bla-bla-bla sound real nice, especially for the bathroom reading material when you cannot find any reading material within reach and a deodorant can to read a lable is nowhere near you.
In any case, you can write anything because nobody knows you and looking at your website and the work you show samples of don't show anything, as a matter a fact it looks amateur and any DIY can come up with it.

Don't get me wrong, but when someone who portrays himself as a landscaping architect comes here and his first question about pricing, it throws everything off. There could be a bunch of people from the same area you from could be your competitors so it is really stupid to even think that you can discuss pricing on the Professional blog... Not to mention the going rate in Oregon will be way off in comparison to a going rate in New York or Florida so the discussion about that doesn't do anyone any good and this is why nobody talks about it.

Introduce yourself, offer some advice, share some of your experience with others on different issues, make your bones so to speak with the CT members and after that when people get to know you, on occasion or two you can bring up a pricing question and get advise leaning to a more practicable extent. 

Believe you me, you have no idea how many people who are not in the trade come here asking questions about pricing, etc...hang around and you will find out and by that time you will feel the same way we all do when it happens.

In the meantime welcome to CT if you still wish to hang around, sit back and enjoy the ride... I'm sure it will be worth while :thumbsup:


----------



## chetgoody (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't care what you do or where you are from George. I'd rather be civil. I have never seen anybody price out a sprinkler system on a price per sq ft basis as there are too many variables involved including garden beds, trees to go around, etc. I just think your question is wrong and any answer you get will not be helpful. Good luck with it though.

Chet
A Total Tree Service


----------



## EarthwiseScott (Oct 5, 2017)

*Agreed*

First thread I come across here, and couldn't agree more with Everyone George. There's not an accurate way to price irrigation by the square foot. As a designer/installer myself I believe I'd be doing my clients a disservice by 'ballparking' or throwing numbers around without first seeing the site and plans.


----------



## legendlandscape (Sep 6, 2017)

*It depends...*

There's really no easy answer for this and a contractor would need more info to look deeper into it. I've never priced a job base on sqf of the area to be irrigated.

Mike
http://www.legendslandscaping.com/


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, I tell ya...

Yesterday we had someone asking how much to cut down this tree...
I am sure they got quotes that were pretty Wild West, like probably anywhere from $25 to $5-600... I quoted $120, mind you this is all in the same state and city and I'm sure some would quote a lot less but I have my reasons for pricing.

Yes I realize you asked about irrigation but how, as someone else asked, is that helpful?

Mind you that $120 quote all I had to go on was the picture, I never went to look at it. So if you're having to ask about a price, whatever we quote you is just as likely to be Wild West as whatever wrong price you might give.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Well, I tell ya...
> 
> Yesterday we had someone asking how much to cut down this tree...
> I am sure they got quotes that were pretty Wild West, like probably anywhere from $25 to $5-600... I quoted $120, mind you this is all in the same state and city and I'm sure some would quote a lot less but I have my reasons for pricing.
> ...




I’ll do it for $110.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> Well, I tell ya...
> 
> Yesterday we had someone asking how much to cut down this tree...
> I am sure they got quotes that were pretty Wild West, like probably anywhere from $25 to $5-600... I quoted $120, mind you this is all in the same state and city and I'm sure some would quote a lot less but I have my reasons for pricing.
> ...


never thought I would need tipi to translate for me...


----------

